# Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage



## Corny80 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Stimmt es, dass Teichmuscheln verhungern, wenn man eine Filteranlage hat?:?
Oder passiert das nur, wenn man zu viele einsetzt?
Ich werde in ein paar Tagen einen Filter bekommen, hab schon 3 große Teichmuscheln drinnen.
Sollte ich keine weiteren reintun, wenn der Filter das Wasser klärt?

Gruß,
Corny


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo Corny,
Ja. 

Teichmuscheln filtrieren Schwebeteilchen aus dem Wasser, gibt es keine mehr, verhungern sie.
Verschenke sie am besten vorher. Hatte auch mal welche.


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo,

also bei allem Respekt vor Teichmuscheln und ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit,
aber:
a) gibt es Teiche OHNE Schwebeteilchen?
b) eine Muschel braucht pro Tag 40l Wasser und lebt u.a. in Fließgewässern,
    wie sauber muß denn das Wasser sein, damit sie verhungern kann?
c) und graben sie sich nicht im Sand ein, und finden dort konzentriert im Sediment, was sie brauchen?

Ich hatte meine einzige __ Teichmuschel im Bassin mit den Fischen während des Teichumbaus und konnte beobachten, wie sie sich ab und zu mit ihrem "Fuß" Richtung "Dreck" bewegte. 
Solange es nur drei __ Muscheln sind, sollte doch genug zu finden sein, was sie ernährt, trotz Filter.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo Anna,

da muss ich Dir widersprechen.

Die Teichmuscheln brauchen nicht pro Tag 40 l Wasser, sondern filtrieren bis zu 40 l pro Tag. Und zwar in erster Linie die Schwebstoffe, die ein guter Filter auch entfernt. (Es gibt aber auch Quellen, die von bis zu 1000l am Tag sprechen, wobei mir das ein wenig übertrieben scheint.).

Deshalb: Lieber verschenken!

Hier noch ein interessanter Beitrag - insbesondere zur Ernährung:

http://www.fachdokumente.lubw.baden...ECT=50090&MODE=BER&RIGHTMENU=null/?q=muscheln


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo Christine,

jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, wo der Widerspruch liegt
Habe mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt: meinte genau was Du sagst, sie filtriert 40l Wasser pro Tag (jedenfalls laut Wikipedia). 
Wenn da ein Teich mit 9000 l ist und drei Teichmuscheln, kann da ein Filter den Teich so "auswringen", daß die __ Muscheln verhungern? Schon gar, wenn Fische da sind?

Ich frage jetzt wirklich, wie oben, aus Interesse, was Filter mit einem Teich machen. Es kann doch wohl bei aller Liebe zum "sauberen Teich" nicht gewollt sein, daß man alles Mikroleben "um's Eck bringt"....

Es ist völlig klar, daß Miniteiche (wo die armen Tiere oft hingesetzt werden), keine Lebensgrundlage bieten: das beruht oft auf schlechten Tips von Verkäufern, die nur den Spruch "reinigt Wasser" drauf haben. In dem Artikel (Danke für den Link) heißt es auch 36 l Filtration (Malermuschel 80l)

Wie ist das nun???

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo Anna,

nach den Untersuchungen, was denn so eine __ Muscheln im Magen hat, sind das nicht die unsichtbaren Mikroteilchen, sondern eher die Miniteilchen, wie z.B. Schwebalgen. Und leider sind ganz viele Filteranlagen mit einer UVC ausgerüstet, die genau denen den Garaus macht. Und je besser der Filter, desto....

Es geht nicht darum Dir zu widersprechen, es geht darum, dass sich im Laufe der Jahre doch unzählige Meldungen im Forum gesammelt haben, wo Muscheln im Teich den Geist aufgeben. Und ganz häufig sind das eben Teiche mit "guten" Filteranlagen.

Und da wir auch nicht wissen, welchen Filter Corny nun wirklich bekommt, kann die Entscheidung zu Gunsten der Muscheln nur heißen: raus. Alles andere wäre eine Versuchsreihe auf Kosten dieser Lebewesen.


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Ja, da hast Du recht! 
An diese UVC - Dingse hab' ich nicht gedacht. 
Bei meinem Filter ist zwar eins dran, habe es aber nie benutzt.
Die Filtergrößen, die hier diskutiert werden, scheinen mir oft etwas "überdimensioniert".
Von der Warte des Gartenteichler's mit vielen Pflanzen und mäßig Besatz, schon gar für unbefischte Teiche ist Filter kein Thema oder eben nur ein "Assistent" der Teichbiologie in Sondersituationen, oder?
Da kommt wieder die Überschneidung/Verwirrung  Koiteich - Gartenteich ins Spiel.

Also "summa summarum" im Zweifel für die __ Teichmuschel.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Corny80 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

also dann werde ich zumindest die uvc erstmal nicht in betrieb nehmen.


----------



## baddie (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

soo ich kram diesen Fred mal wieder hoch bevor ich nen neuen eröffne 

Ich habe jetzt auch mal wieder versucht ob die __ Teichmuschel in meinen Teich ne Chance hat.

Besatz,Grösse, Filter und Substrat ....siehe Profil 

Substrat ist zwar mit ner ganz minimalen Mulm/Algenschicht überzogen aber die ist so gering das da niemand drin ersticken wird und vor allem (Erfahrunsgwert der letzten 2 Jahre) wird die auch wieder kleiner sowie ich die Strömungsrichtung der Teicheinläufe ändere 
Das handle ich immer ein wenig nach der aktuellen Witterung. 

Ich habe neulich 4 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt ,an 4 verschiedenen Stellen und Tiefen,habe (2 einfach so im Teich und 2 erstmal in Körben mit Teichsubstrat).
Alle 4 hatten sich innerhalb von ner Stunde "sauber" verbuddelt und der Bewegungsradius seitdem ist auf nen guten m² beschränkt. 

Filtermässig läuf bei mir KEINE UVC ,sondern nur nen 3 Kammerfilter (1x Filtermatten und 2 xHel X ) und vornweg ein CSII . 

Ich hab mir das ganze Teichleben im letzten Jahr genau angeschaut und obwohl das Wasser glasklar war ist mir kein einziger Fisch verhungert (das recht wenige Futter welches zugefüttert wird,  haben natürlich immer gleich die grossen Fische entsorgt)und auch die ganzen Jungfische (zu 80% __ Stichlinge) sind ebenso gewachsen und gewachsen wie auch die Kaulquappen ...wie sie es dieses Jahr auch tun. 
Also würde ich mal behaupten das eine "normale" Filteranlage genug Futter im Wasser belässt 
...aber ich werde mal im Auge behalten was so passiert und natürlich auch am Ende des Sommers einen Statusbericht abgeben. 

Sollte das klappen dann will ich es im nächsten Jahr auch mal wieder mit 2-3 Krebsen versuchen. Dann kann ich mir velleicht ersparen die ganzen vom Laich und Brutgeschäfft "endgültig erschöpften toten" Stichlinge vom Boden zu kratzen.  
Jemand velleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Nahrungsbedarf von Krebsen  und deren Anspruch an den Teich bzw. das Wasser ? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hallo Dirk,
so ganz verstehe ich deinen Versuch nicht. Wie trüb ist denn dein Teich?
Die brauchen als Nahrung grobe Schwebeteilchen, die sollte dein Filter gut rausholen.

Gerne mach ich mal ein Foto von den verendeten aus meinem Teich.
Wusste es damals nicht, dass die nicht überleben als ich meinen Teich umgebaut hatte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hi,

"grobe Schwebeteilchen" ist ein blöder Begriff.

__ Muscheln filitrieren Plankton (nicht nur Schwebealgen sondern wesentlich mehr tierisches), Bakterien und noch verwertbaren Detrius aus dem Wasser. Müllschlucker sind sie keine
Beim tierichen Plankton gibt es noch ein weiteres Problem. Es ist das Hauptfutter der Fischbrut. Der Rest, der net im Filter hängen bleibt wird sehr schnell von den meißt viel zu großen Fischbeständen vertilgt und steht somit den Muscheln auch net mehr zur Verfügung. Fische fressen halt sehr viel schneller und schwimmen dem Plankton hinterher, ne Muschel muß sich mit dem begnügen was sie an Ort und Stelle stehend mit einsaugen erwischt

@Dirk

der __ Edelkrebs Astacus astacus (andere Krebse sollten nicht in den Teich, vor allem nie welche aus Amerika) ist ein Allesfresser. Pflanzen, Pflanzenreste (z.B Herbstlaub), Aas, __ Schnecken, andere Krebstiere (auch frisch gehäutete Artgenossen), Fischlaich/-brut, Insektenlarven, __ Würmer ect. stehen auf seinem Speiseplan
Er benötigt jede Menge Verstecke im Teich, von der Oberfläche bis in die Tiefenzone (z.B mit Bruchsteinen belegt schrägen im Teich, Steinhaufen, Dachziegel, Drainagerohre ect  Dazu festen Boden (Sand, Kies) da er schlammigen Untergrund net so mag
Gibt hier ja eine extra Spalte für die Krebse im Teich. Da solltest Du mal reinschauen

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> "grobe Schwebeteilchen" ist ein blöder Begriff.


Frank,
sei bitte nicht so streng mit den unwissenschaftlichen, aber möglicherweise verständlicheren Formulierungen. 
Ich hab vorletzten Sommer jeden Tag Plankton aus dem Teich gefischt, da meine winzigen Koi das in Mengen gebraucht haben um zu wachsen.
Mit einer Unterwasserbeleuchtung kann man auch gut sehen, was da noch so im Wasser schwimmt.

Bei den Krebsen kann ich deine Ausführungen auch nur bestätigen. 
Meine frühen Versuche die im Teich zu halten sind fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## baddie (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Hi, 

erstmal vornweg vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Das mit den Krebsen werde ich dann wohl gar nicht erst anfangen. Wärezwar dann der __ Edelkrebs geworden. Vom Teichaufbau,Untergrund und der sonstigen Topografie hätte es zwar durchaus gepasst aber da er ja dann auch noch loslegt und das ganze nüztliche Kleingetier verzehrt......also ich denke das gibt mein Teich dann nicht her. 

Zur "Klarheit" des Wasser : Ich habe zwar bei Sonnenschein Grundsicht bis auf 1,4m aber das das Wasser nicht glasklar ist, sondern so einiges drin rumschwimmt sieht man wenn man es in ein Glas füllt und dann durchschaut. Da schwimmt so einiges drin rum. Was nu alles genau ......kann ich net sagen. Sind aber definitv ganz kleine (wahrscheinlich) Algen mit drin).   
Ok Fischbesatz habe ich zwar im Teich aber 12 Fische auf 25.000 Liter dürften doch eigentlich nicht zuviel sein. Nachwuchs gibt es bei mir keinen mehr (abgesehen von Stichlingen) denn sowohl die Koi als auch die Orfen sind bei weitem noch nicht so weit das sie an Nachwuchs denken. 

Gut Fakt ist jedenfalls das ich die Erfahrungen anderer beherzigen werde und wenn Ihr nun sagt : Nein das wird auf keinen Fall funktionieren ! Gut dann werde ich die Jungens umgehend wieder abgeben.
Ich weiss auch das es jetzt anhand von Text und Bildern schwierig ist das genau zu beurteilen aber evtl. reichen die Angaben ja um ein sicheres NEIN Statement zu geben.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Also zu der Klarheit des Wasser kann ich sagen, dass ich anfang des Jahres auch ziemlich trübes Wasser hatte und da ich einen Naturteich ohne jegliche Technik habe dachte ich mir ok da findet die Muschel genug zu futtern. Jetzt kann ich bei Sonnenschein bis zum Grund sehen.
Hoffe der Mupfel macht das nichts was meint ihr?


----------



## Tinky (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln / Filteranlage*

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen in einer Zoohandlung und habe nur mal so die Fischies angeguckt und die Angestellte auch nach den __ Muscheln befragt.
Die sagte mit tatsächlich, dass sie davon abraten würde wenn die tiefste Stelle wie in der Form einer Badewanne angelegt ist. D.h. die Muscheln rutschen irgendwann dann da rein und "ersticken" in der untersten Sedimentschicht...die ca. 10-15 cm dick sein kann.
Weiter hat die mir erzählt, dass die Muscheln unbedingt Bewegung im Wasser benötigen  - am besten Fließgewässer...
Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen nur, dass ich ich mir vor 4 Jahren 3 große Teichmuscheln gekauft hatte, die ich beim Reinigen des Teiches ein Jahr später geöffnet (=tot) rausgekescht habe...lagen alle an der tiefsten Stelle im Schlamm.

Ich würde mir keine mehr kaufen.

Schöne Grüße Tinky


----------

